
Boiling Water Shapes Martian Terrain - DanielBMarkham
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/573.html
======
dexwiz
This brings into question the geological assumptions we make about Mars.
Something as simple as wet sand act completely different on Mars than Earth
just due to atmospheric pressure. What other geological events behave
unexpectedly on Mars? How does lava cool? What about sedimentary rock
formation?

------
brudgers
Original: [http://www2.cnrs.fr/en/2753.htm](http://www2.cnrs.fr/en/2753.htm)

It includes videos.

------
livatlantis

      Small ridges forged by
      evaporating water
      Martian vaporware

------
deepnet
Terran extremophile bacteria are found in both boiling and saline enviroments.

Martian Perchlorates are a different matter but these may be surface only ?

